# bow brand



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

what really sets a bow company apart. is it the speed, or maybe the customer service. so let hear it, why did you buy the bow you did. and this is not a bashing thread

well i will start it off 

i shoot a katera xl at 75lbs 29in, i love this bow it shoots light out for me. + it in my favorite color for a bow white  

keep it going

Aaron


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I shoot a PSE nova exteme, the best bow I could afford 8 years ago and have not yet felt the need to upgrade. I dont think i could shoot all these short bows of today very good without a release so untill mine breaks or quits being able to kill stuff, I will shoot it.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

A&S, I thought you changed back to your 70# limbs set it to 72#... WTH? It is pretty in white though... 

OK, I shoot what fits well and feels good to me, while having certain shootable performance driven features. I am really looking forward to shooting the Strother line, like you and Northslope (who just got his this week) and right now I am shooting a 2010 PSE Axe 6 at 68lbs, 30" draw... like I said, it fits me well, holds steady, and shoots well... as long as I do. It also came with a bonus... it is faster at 68# than your Katera at 75lbs -/|\- :^8^:

As far as CS, build quality, etc... almost all of the companies are on a pretty level playing field there IMO.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

so lets see 

a hoyt at 29' 75lbs 36 ata and a 7 1/4 bh ibo of 320 shooting a 428gr arrow at 299
against 
a pull shoot explode at 30' 68lbs 32 ata 6 bh ibo 340 shooting a ____ arrow at ____

really where can this be in the same class. so i guess next time you will say the sr-71 is in my class also  :mrgreen: :-|O|-: -oooo- -BaHa!- o-|| :rotfl: *(u)* -_O-


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

team-A&S said:


> what really sets a bow company apart. is it the speed, or maybe the customer service. so let hear it, why did you buy the bow you did. and this is not a bashing thread
> 
> well i will start it off
> 
> ...


dkhntrdstn is this you? C'mon you can tell me :lol:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

not as of the last time i checked. 8) :O>>: -_O- -O,- -O|o-


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

team-A&S said:


> so lets see a hoyt at 29' 75lbs 36 ata and a 7 1/4 bh ibo of 320 shooting a 428gr arrow at 299 against a _*pull shoot explode *_at 30' 68lbs 32 ata 6 bh ibo 340 shooting a 398 grain arrow at 328 fps!
> 
> really where can this be in the same class. They are both hunting bows are they not?so i guess next time you will say the sr-71 is in my class also  :mrgreen: :-|O|-: -oooo- -BaHa!- o-|| :rotfl: *(u)* -_O-


A&S, you obviously are a bit ruffled about the comparison... hence the chicken dance in my first post  I didn't say there was anything wrong with your selection of bow, I did say it shot nicely and was "pretty" if I remember right. If you can find me an example of an Xforce that has "exploded" I would LOVE to hear about it _(O)_


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Geez Lance Does someone have it out for you? Is this person from Logan. Last year when I shot with you guys up there, I thought to myself, "I have never met a tougher group of guys to break into as a newbe". If he is one of them, it makes sense to me, if he is not, then it must be ALL you. :mrgreen:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

that great on the speeds now lets see them build a 36 ata bow and see what speeds they get


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> team-A&S said:
> 
> 
> > so lets see a hoyt at 29' 75lbs 36 ata and a 7 1/4 bh ibo of 320 shooting a 428gr arrow at 299 against a _*pull shoot explode *_at 30' 68lbs 32 ata 6 bh ibo 340 shooting a 398 grain arrow at 328 fps!
> ...


that like comparing a razor edge to your xforce. they are both hunting bows are they not?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

PSE Vendetta XL shooting 70/29.5 yesterday at 314 with a 398 grain arrow... hows that - 35" ata with a 7 brace. Or the soon to arrive Strother Inspire with a 36.5"a-a with 7+ brace shooting in the mid 320s with a 400 gr arrow? them apples grab ya?

Scott, A&S and I joke about this stuff all the time... and if he is really getting ruffled (which I highly doubt!) I'd be really suprised. No, he's not from up here, it's all me


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I shoot a High Country that I got...I think 9-10 years ago. Still shoots wonderfully. Easy to tune, smooth, and definitely fast enough for me. I got a 5 point bull through both lungs, stuck out the other side, 40 yd. shot. I was using a light-weight arrow, 58#, 100 gr. gold tip expandable 1-1/4" cut, with 2 fixed blades on the sides. I love that broadhead--wish I could buy more-- and love the bow, too.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoyt AlphaMax 35 Bone Collector edition (yeah, cheesy, I know). I got it because they're right across the street and for babysitting the equipment in the archery park, I got it for 50% off our normal cost. I can't beat that.... I don't care how fast it shoots, I shoot FMJ's for hells sakes. I do like that it is a lot smoother than my old Bear Element, and the components I have on it (other than my old Tru Glo upside down right handed sight) are nice and new to me. It certainly has made a huge difference in my shooting... now if I could just kill something with it to justify the purchase, I'd be golden.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MEEN said:
 

> team-A&S said:
> 
> 
> > what really sets a bow company apart. is it the speed, or maybe the customer service. so let hear it, why did you buy the bow you did. and this is not a bashing thread
> ...


Nope it not me. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Toyota, Nissan... They all make a good product. The competition is WAY to stiff to make a hunk of crap and have a prayer at surviving in this market. What it all boils down to is personal preference. 

Me, I wouldn't walk across the street to get a C.M.A.S.D for free. They're ALL over priced boat anchors in my book. :twisted: Give me a stick bow.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I once had a idea that stick bows were cheap until I opened a black widow catalog yikes..


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, a custom recurve is a little pricey. The nice thing is though, once you've bought the bow your done. You don't have to keep buying stuff to hang all over the place to make it shoot.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

$500 to 800 for a bow then 80 for a rest, 150 for a sight and on and on. very true


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

ok my brain is going bonkers. been reading a lot about the SR-71. but man i 'am a hoyt fan. darn it but at 70lbs 29in 375ar 332fps man that is cooking. i am going to shoot a alpha burner this weekend. hoping topofutah get his goodies soon i will know for sure witch way to go. i am also thinking about taking southslope up on his offer to let some people try it. wish he had modes to make it 29. but beggars can be choosers


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

littlebuck said:


> $500 to 800 for a bow then 80 for a rest, 150 for a sight and on and on. very true


To get decked out with top-of-the-line stuff is quite the adventure in buyers remorse. My buddy just upgraded to the Mathews Monster last summer. Now mind you, he already has the release, range finder, arrows, stabilizer, and other various gadgets. When he was done and walking out of the store with his new set-up he was $1400 lighter in the wallet. and 14 pounds heavier in the bow case. :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Tex, the new carbon Hoyt is lighter than your twig and yarn set up. Of course it is a little pricey, $1600.00. It's amazing the amount of technology that goes into 'primitive' equipment.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Tex, the new carbon Hoyt is lighter than your twig and yarn set up. Of course it is a little pricey, $1600.00. It's amazing the amount of technology that goes into 'primitive' equipment.


Wrong. That Carbon Hoyt is the SAME weight as my twig and yarn bow..._before_ all the extra crap. Now, add a sight, rest, quiver, arrows, stabilizer, rubber sound dampeners, and a wrist sling and weigh it... :? I think my dads old Browning A-5 with six shells in it weighs less. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It's amazing the amount of technology that goes into 'primitive' equipment.


I know huh! Even my twig bows are made by a CNC machine now...  :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > It's amazing the amount of technology that goes into 'primitive' equipment.
> 
> 
> I know huh! Even my twig bows are made by a CNC machine now...  :?


I guess I'm the only true bowhunter, I built my own recurve. Geeee Tex, CNC machined recurves are you kidding me! You are way too far into technology for me, keep it simple stupid!


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I think the new carbon bow is the same wt as last years a-max? :?:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":32bjw1ln]
> 
> 
> > It's amazing the amount of technology that goes into 'primitive' equipment.
> ...


I guess I'm the only true bowhunter, I built my own recurve. Geeee Tex, CNC machined recurves are you kidding me! You are way too far into technology for me, keep it simple stupid![/quote:32bjw1ln]

I did hunt quite a bit this year with the self-bow that Caveman built me. Didn't kill with it, but there's always next year...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I forgot about CAVEMAN!


----------

